# Major heat wave in the SW US



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23109490

Any of our American posters in that area? 
I am really not one for heat so it was actually making me feel sick watching the vid in the link. 
47 degrees recorded. 
I know some places like Egypt may have temps like that quite often but if you are not used to it ad more importantly not prepared for it, I can imagine it can be quite dangerous. 
People out jogging in the mid afternoon


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2013)

47 degrees? Bloody hell.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2013)

Blokey on the news said you can't walk your dog cos the pavement is burning the pads of their paws

I like a bit of sun, but thats taking the piss


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2013)

I went to look at the Taj Mahal in 47C. I had two bottles of water; one to drink, and one to intermittently pour on my head. You weren't allowed to wear shoes on the monument itself so you had to skip across the red hot marble bare footed.

It took about 5 minutes for head, hair and clothes to become bone dry after each soaking.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Blokey on the news said you can't walk your dog cos the pavement is burning the pads of their paws
> 
> I like a bit of sun, but thats taking the piss


 

I remember one summer when I was a kid that happening with our old family dog. 
We were at a manor house open day fete type thing and we had cycled there. When we got back to our bikes, the tyres had stuck to the tar mac a bit in the car park.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 29, 2013)

52 degC dry heat (Arabian desert), no problem. Just dip into the shade when you can and cover up.

43 degC, 100% humidity (Dead Sea shore), a strength sapping struggle whatever you do.

In 42 degC, moderately dry heat and intense sun at new year I coped with striking tents by periodically soaking a head wrap in the ice mush at the bottom of the spent beer esky.


----------



## yield (Jun 29, 2013)

There was a heatwave in Alaska too.


> Residents headed to Goose Lake in Anchorage as temperatures hit 81 on Tuesday, breaking the previous record for the day of 80 degrees set in 1926. In June, temperatures in Anchorage usually range in the mid-60s.


81F is 27C


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2013)

Idaho said:


> I went to look at the Taj Mahal in 47C. I had two bottles of water; one to drink, and one to intermittently pour on my head. You weren't allowed to wear shoes on the monument itself so you had to skip across the red hot marble bare footed.
> 
> It took about 5 minutes for head, hair and clothes to become bone dry after each soaking.


I don't think I could handle that, tbh. 44 degrees is the hottest I've ever been in. Delhi just before the monsoon was about to break. Really painful. I lasted two days before I headed for the hills.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 29, 2013)

It was that same time of year and my first time in India. I got scammed on my first room. Paid loads at the airport to get a nice aircon room on the first night but got a non aircon room at the back of the hotel next to the aircon vents blowing out hot air.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2013)

Idaho said:


> I went to look at the Taj Mahal in 47C. I had two bottles of water; one to drink, and one to intermittently pour on my head. You weren't allowed to wear shoes on the monument itself so you had to skip across the red hot marble bare footed.
> 
> It took about 5 minutes for head, hair and clothes to become bone dry after each soaking.


 
When I went to Singapore Zoo I used bottled water to pour over my head until a local smiled at me and called me a rich lady because I could afford to waste bottled water.  I felt totally embarrassed after that and just sweated instead


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 29, 2013)

I could not deal with heat like that. Sounds awful.


----------



## Voley (Jun 29, 2013)

Idaho said:


> It was that same time of year and my first time in India. I got scammed on my first room. Paid loads at the airport to get a nice aircon room on the first night but got a non aircon room at the back of the hotel next to the aircon vents blowing out hot air.


Yeah that sounds par for the course.  I think I got hit for 45 quid for a taxi ride from Mumbai airport into town on my first trip.


----------



## Smyz (Jun 29, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> When I went to Singapore Zoo I used bottled water to pour over my head until a local smiled at me and called me a rich lady because I could afford to waste bottled water.  I felt totally embarrassed after that and just sweated instead


poor you. bottles can be refilled from taps --not their business what you do to be safe in the heat

dry heat is good --sweat evaporates to keep you cool --humidity is a killer

unless its the desert and you have no water --thats not good either


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 29, 2013)

The septics will be OK. They're only outdoors for a few seconds a day, walking from the air conditioned car to the air conditioned shop/office/home. The Mexicans are the ones who do the outdoor jobs and suffer in the heat.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The septics will be OK. They're only outdoors for a few seconds a day, walking from the air conditioned car to the air conditioned shop/office/home. The Mexicans are the ones who do the outdoor jobs and suffer in the heat.


 

In the clip there were people working on construction sites. 
You would think in western places health and safety would have a maximum temp for working out in the elements like they do a minimum temp.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, that made me scratch my head - the news people must have driven around for hours to find white people working in the heat. And I bet the forepersons had a nice air conditioned site office to spend the day in, when they weren't popping out to be on TV.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Yeah, that made me scratch my head - the news people must have driven around for hours to find white people working in the heat. And I bet the forepersons had a nice air conditioned site office to spend the day in, when they weren't popping out to be on TV.


 

I dunno, the guy working looked like he could have been Hispanic.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, the Hispanics aren't white, according to the whites. They're brown.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 29, 2013)

Smyz said:


> poor you. bottles can be refilled from taps --not their business what you do to be safe in the heat
> 
> dry heat is good --sweat evaporates to keep you cool --humidity is a killer
> 
> unless its the desert and you have no water --thats not good either


 
I think they were trying to save me money as they told me where the showers were if I wanted to go and cool down


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> In the clip there were people working on construction sites.
> You would think in western places health and safety would have a maximum temp for working out in the elements like they do a minimum temp.


think about how places like dubai get built - all those skyscrapers - or las vegas even - its madness


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2013)

ska invita said:
			
		

> think about how places like dubai get built - all those skyscrapers - or las vegas even - its madness



That's why I said the western world coz I'm sure it does happen all the time in places like dubai.
Vegas has cool times of year though. 
When you're in a place that is not used to those kinda temperatures, it gets dangerous.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 29, 2013)

38 ºC here today, and very pleasant with it. I didn't break a sweat. Sitting in the shade with a nice dry breeze and a fountain close by for cooling. The girls from Texas I met told me just how nice and fresh it was compared to home.

I have experienced 52º with a wind that suffocates you if you venture outdoors. That wasn't pleasant, but up to 48 in a dry climate with a slight breeze is actually quite nice in the shade.

Humidity is the enemy at these sort of temperatures. If your sweat doesn't dry - you lose no body heat.

Not unusual in the SW of the USA apparently. Why is it news?


----------



## JimW (Jun 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> In the clip there were people working on construction sites.
> You would think in western places health and safety would have a maximum temp for working out in the elements like they do a minimum temp.


They have that in China and it's even enforced in a lot of places (not so much as it used to be) - mid- to high- 30s and it's down tools. I struggle in the humid months here when it's past body temp, wouldn't last 5 mins in this wave they're having.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> In the clip there were people working on construction sites.
> You would think in western places health and safety would have a maximum temp for working out in the elements like they do a minimum temp.


 

I think much of that footage was stock footage. There were too many people in like, sweaters and heavy black clothing. 
Also, this is not abnormal for that area and I think BBC is sensationalizing a bit. To say that they're coming close to the record of the hottest temps. recorded on earth, when it's still well below 10 degrees F from those temps is pretty silly. That would be like saying when we have our heat waves here (anywhere from 90 to 100 F for 3 straight days) that we're coming close to those out there in the desert, even though they're a good 10-15 degrees hotter than ours and there's really a big difference.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> 38 ºC here today, and very pleasant with it. I didn't break a sweat. Sitting in the shade with a nice dry breeze and a fountain close by for cooling. The girls from Texas I met told me just how nice and fesh it was compared to home.
> 
> I have experienced 52º with a wind that suffocates you if you venture outdoors. That wasn't pleasant, but up to 48 in a dry climate with a slight breeze is actually quite nice in the shade.
> 
> ...



I dunno. They seemed to be implying it was quite unusual in the place they they were interviewing people.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

JimW said:
			
		

> They have that in China and it's even enforced in a lot of places (not so much as it used to be) - mid- to high- 30s and it's down tools. I struggle in the humid months here when it's past body temp, wouldn't last 5 mins in this wave they're having.



Me neither. 
It upsets me that I will probably never go to Egypt as even in the cooler times of year I don't think I'd cope.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I dunno. They seemed to be implying it was quite unusual in the place they they were interviewing people.


 

they _are_ used to extreme heat, but it's a bit hotter than normal, if that makes it clearer. Also, there will be a lot of tourists from other parts of the country as it's the season for it and school just got out most places.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> they are used to extreme heat, but it's a bit hotter than normal, if that makes it clearer. Also, there will be a lot of tourists from other parts of the country as it's the season for it and school just got out most places.



Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Me neither.
> It upsets me that I will probably never go to Egypt as even in the cooler times of year I don't think I'd cope.


 

I think you'd be fine. Average daily high temp. in January in Egypt is 22C.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> I think you'd be fine. Average daily high temp. in January in Egypt is 22C.



Hmmm. Ok. I can cope with 22 if humidity is low. 
I really am freaked out by hot weather though 
I was really stressed the other day here when it was 20 and humid.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Hmmm. Ok. I can cope with 22 if humidity is low.
> I really am freaked out by hot weather though
> I was really stressed the other day here when it was 20 and humid.


 

well, I would think you just need to get used to it. 22 degrees never killed (or even hurt) anyone  so maybe just try to relax and wear light clothing and move more slowly.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> well, I would think you just need to get used to it. 22 degrees never killed (or even hurt) anyone  so maybe just try to relax and wear light clothing and move more slowly.



It triggers my pre existing huge anxiety issues


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> It triggers my pre existing huge anxiety issues


 

that's interesting...I was googling heat & anxiety earlier today because I swear sometimes (like this morning) when I'm out in the heat I get this shaky, anxious feeling and it feels like I can't breathe and I don't know if it's anxiety or some other thing going on. Other times I'm fine. 
I still don't know but apparently heat makes anxiety symptoms worse for a lot of people.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

anyway, here's our weather map for today 

love how Los Angeles somehow stays a lovely 75 with all of that heat going on around them  they really seem to have a perfect climate there


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> that's interesting...I was googling heat & anxiety earlier today because I swear sometimes (like this morning) when I'm out in the heat I get this shaky, anxious feeling and it feels like I can't breathe and I don't know if it's anxiety or some other thing going on. Other times I'm fine.
> I still don't know but apparently heat makes anxiety symptoms worse for a lot of people.



I am pale and ginger and at the moment quite over weight. But tbh even when I was skinny it still really affected me. 
I get really nervous if going to meet people outside in the summer because I know other people love to sit in the sun and I have to be in the shade or within a few minutes I start to feel sick and shaky and panicky. But also I don't want to dictate where everyone else sits. 
Both me and my dad have photosensitive eyes and have to wear sunglasses in the winter often. 

I'm a pain in the arse basically


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:
			
		

> anyway, here's our weather map for today
> 
> love how Los Angeles somehow stays a lovely 75 with all of that heat going on around them  they really seem to have a perfect climate there



"scorchio!"


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am pale and ginger and at the moment quite over weight. But tbh even when I was skinny it still really affected me.
> I get really nervous if going to meet people outside in the summer because I know other people love to sit in the sun and I have to be in the shade or within a few minutes I start to feel sick and shaky and panicky. But also I don't want to dictate where everyone else sits.
> Both me and my dad have photosensitive eyes and have to wear sunglasses in the winter often.
> 
> I'm a pain in the arse basically


 

I feel like I'm a lot like that too, but I guess I've just been forced to adjust to it. I also don't like to just sit in the sun, nor should I as skin cancer runs in my family. I also sweat really easily and get overheated. At the same time I have had outdoor jobs and really liked them (I just had to remember to stay covered up and wear my sun hat) I think it's worse to be inside when it's hot. This is the problem I've been having lately.
No AC in my car, or at work, and it's been a pretty hot spring/ summer so far. Yesterday I was at the house of the woman I work for part time. I had to wash dishes for over an hour and it was 28C and the heat from the hot water was really making me overheat. Then she had me do a bunch more work and I started to get absolutely drenched in sweat. My clothes were wet, like they had just come out of the washing machine.
Sorry, I'm going off on a bit of a tangent here...it just pisses me off when people don't realize how much some people suffer in the heat...she could have turned on the AC. Well, she did after I complained then turned it off like 5 minutes later 
As a result of being overheated for that extended period of time yesterday, I woke up feeling ill, had that shaky feeling in the heat today, and have not been able to do much. 
wow, I'm not really selling this "you can get used to the heat" thing, am I?  But I know you can handle 22C, if I can handle 32+C. It really does just take some getting used to.

that's interesting though - I also have the photosensitvity thing.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

I think once you've had one bad day in the heat you start panicking even more about the next day. 
I also don't sweat enough I think. 
I'll be boiling and drinking water (so not dehydrated) but my forehead goes all dry and tight. 
I work / worked in a special needs school and one of the outside walls of our classroom was all glass 
We had a really severely autistic class and we had to spend whole days in the shade in the park next to the school as (obvs) no air con and as soon as we took them in the class they started to get really upset and some of them violent. 
Worst thing was we didn't have clearance to take some of them off site because of their behaviour but there was literally nothing else we could do


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I think once you've had one bad day in the heat you start panicking even more about the next day.
> I also don't sweat enough I think.
> I'll be boiling and drinking water (so not dehydrated) but my forehead goes all dry and tight.
> I work / worked in a special needs school and one of the outside walls of our classroom was all glass
> ...


 

re: the panicking...only thing is I'm not stressed about it tbh...28 was a cool down from the four 31+ days we had earlier in the past week so I really don't know what was up with me today  
That sounds pretty upsetting about the kids getting agitated inside the hot classroom. Though did they like being outside all day? 
They still don't have AC in many schools around here, which i think is crazy. I remember it being a nightmare when I was a kid and now I know it's far more of a nightmare for the teachers


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2013)

JimW said:


> They have that in China and it's even enforced in a lot of places (not so much as it used to be) - mid- to high- 30s and it's down tools. I struggle in the humid months here when it's past body temp, wouldn't last 5 mins in this wave they're having.


 
When I lived in Beijing ten years ago the rule was that factories closed when it hit 43 degrees. For about two weeks in a row one summer every day was reported 42 degrees and my Chinese friends told me they wouldn't report 43 or above precisely because they'd have to close the factories. Last year in Tianjin, which is incredibly polluted, I was dying whenever it went over 30. I don't know how I used to cope.


----------



## rich! (Jun 30, 2013)

Last year in Tianjin, I have photos from 14 floors up of the streets where you can hardly see the vehicles.

Mind you, it was raining all the time in the UK, so I didn't complain too much....


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> anyway, here's our weather map for today
> 
> love how Los Angeles somehow stays a lovely 75 with all of that heat going on around them  they really seem to have a perfect climate there


 


weird  that map changes in real time 
well, still pretty hot for 5:45 am out west


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

It's 25 degrees in London today and I am not fucking happy


----------



## mhendo (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> anyway, here's our weather map for today
> 
> love how Los Angeles somehow stays a lovely 75 with all of that heat going on around them  they really seem to have a perfect climate there


Here in Southern California, how close you are to the coast can make an incredible difference. A difference of a few miles can mean the difference between being sweltering or being comfortable.

I live in San Diego, about 7 miles from the coast in a straight line, and it's usually a good 5 degrees Celsius warmer here than on the coast. Luckily, we're still close enough to the coast that we don't get the worst of the heat. We have central air conditioning in our place, but we only turn it on two or three days every summer. Go further inland, though, and the temperatures rise even further.

Los Angeles is similar, and the actual temperature on the ground in LA is often exacerbated by all the freeways and concrete, which hold the heat make the whole place hotter. I was in LA last weekend with my wife. We stayed in a friend's apartment downtown, and spent Saturday out at Venice Beach. It was noticeably cooler out at the beach than it was downtown.

Here's a heat map of LA that i grabbed a few minutes ago, just before 11.00 a.m. local time. As you can see, it's in the high 70s and low 80s out near Santa Monica and Venice, in the mid- to high-80s downtown, rising into the 90s in other parts of the city, and into the high 90s and 100s out east in Riverside and San Bernadino, and northwest in Ventura County.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

mhendo said:


> Here in Southern California, how close you are to the coast can make an incredible difference. A difference of a few miles can mean the difference between being sweltering or being comfortable.
> 
> I live in San Diego, about 7 miles from the coast in a straight line, and it's usually a good 5 degrees Celsius warmer here than on the coast. Luckily, we're still close enough to the coast that we don't get the worst of the heat. We have central air conditioning in our place, but we only turn it on two or three days every summer. Go further inland, though, and the temperatures rise even further.
> 
> ...


 


cool. so, where is LA on that map? 

I remember learning in my weather & atmosphere class that in addition to coastal areas being cooler, being on the west side of a continent means very different weather than being on the east. IIRC it means a very temperate, moist climate. It also protects you from having hurricanes & tropical storms like we have here being on the east coast.


----------



## mhendo (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> cool. so, where is LA on that map?


Well, pretty much everything on the map is part of what is called the greater LA area. Downtown LA is right where the words Los Angeles appear on the map (about half-way down the map, and about one-third in from the left).

The official boundaries of the city are, of course, considerably smaller than the whole LA area, and the whole thing is complicated by the fact that many places generally considered part of LA are officially separate cities. For example, places like Beverly Hills, Malibu, Santa Monica, and Pasadena, all of which are usually considered to be part of Los Angeles in general conversation, each actually have their own city council. They are all within Los Angeles County, but none of them are officially part of the City of Los Angeles.

What makes it even more strange is that the City of Los Angeles is a very awkward shape, and actually contains other cities completely within its boundaries. Here's a map of Los Angeles County, showing all the cities and incorporated areas. The red area is the City of Los Angeles, and you can see how strange its shape is, and how random the arrangement of other cities and incorporated areas appears to be. That island of grey in the middle of the red is Beverly Hills, and the square grey segment out to the southwest of Beverly Hills is Santa Monica.






There is a story for each city, and a reason why there are so many smaller cities, when it might seem to make more sense to have them all as part of Los Angeles proper. In many cases, especially with wealthier areas like Beverly Hills and Malibu and Santa Monica, the desire to remain separate stems from a desire to control their own finances, police departments, taxes, etc., rather than be a part of a vast city like LA, with its problems and its areas of poverty.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

mhendo said:


> Well, pretty much everything on the map is part of what is called the greater LA area. Downtown LA is right where the words Los Angeles appear on the map (about half-way down the map, and about one-third in from the left).
> 
> The official boundaries of the city are, of course, considerably smaller than the whole LA area, and the whole thing is complicated by the fact that many places generally considered part of LA are officially separate cities. For example, places like Beverly Hills, Malibu, Santa Monica, and Pasadena, all of which are usually considered to be part of Los Angeles in general conversation, each actually have their own city council. They are all within Los Angeles County, but none of them are officially part of the City of Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


 

ok, I just couldn't see the word (Los Angeles) because of the stuff in front of it 

well, that doesn't sound much different from New York or even Boston with the way it's spread out, although that's interesting that LA proper encompasses some other districts within its boundaries. 

I would love to live in that area at some point. I don't know if it will ever happen though.


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2013)

rich! said:


> Last year in Tianjin, I have photos from 14 floors up of the streets where you can hardly see the vehicles.
> 
> Mind you, it was raining all the time in the UK, so I didn't complain too much....


 
Must have been there in April/May like me. I have a photo of an apparently blue sky where the sun is a fuzzy orange blob.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

mhendo said:


> Here in Southern California, how close you are to the coast can make an incredible difference. A difference of a few miles can mean the difference between being sweltering or being comfortable.
> 
> I live in San Diego, about 7 miles from the coast in a straight line, and it's usually a good 5 degrees Celsius warmer here than on the coast. Luckily, we're still close enough to the coast that we don't get the worst of the heat. We have central air conditioning in our place, but we only turn it on two or three days every summer. Go further inland, though, and the temperatures rise even further.
> 
> ...


 

two more comments: I don't see San Diego on the map. Is it very hot there now? 

and yeah, that's a huge difference - from 80 near the coast to 100+ not very far away (20 miles?) to the east. wowzers!


----------



## mhendo (Jun 30, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> two more comments: I don't see San Diego on the map. Is it very hot there now?
> 
> and yeah, that's a huge difference - from 80 near the coast to 100+ not very far away (20 miles?) to the east. wowzers!


San Diego is well to the south of that LA map. It's about 120 miles to drive from my place to LA. Right now, at our place, it's very comfortable. The sun is out, but it hasn't gotten really hot, and there's a nice cool breeze. Temperature is in the mid-70s.

Here's a San Diego heat map taken a few minutes ago:






This is much of San Diego County. The city of San Diego is near the bottom-right. I live just a bit north of the "o" is San Diego, right about where the 74 degree bubble is. As you can see, it's considerably hotter inland.

Edit:

By the way, you can get these heat maps for any location on the Weather Underground's "Wundermap".


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

mhendo said:


> San Diego is well to the south of that LA map. It's about 120 miles to drive from my place to LA. Right now, at our place, it's very comfortable. The sun is out, but it hasn't gotten really hot, and there's a nice cool breeze. Temperature is in the mid-70s.
> 
> Here's a San Diego heat map taken a few minutes ago:
> 
> ...


 


we never get temperatures that differ that much in such small areas over here. it's the hills/ mountains, isn't it? the heat that forms to the east of them just circulates and can't make its way past them. 
Thanks for the link btw


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

here's ours...as you can see, it pretty much stays the same...actually it doesn't start changing much until you get up into Canada today


http://wxug.us/15rag


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/

London is incredibly cool in comparison and I have been moaning all day


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 30, 2013)

kittyP said:


> http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap/
> 
> London is incredibly cool in comparison and I have been moaning all day


 

uh, yeah  
no offense but that would be considered a cool day for this time of year here.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 2, 2013)

so.....we had a tornado warning for my area today


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 2, 2013)

and I just heard about this:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/30/arizona-wildfire-yarnell_n_3526934.html

13 sq.mile wildfire started by lightning in drought-ridden Arizona town claims lives of 18 elite firefighters - biggest loss of firefighters in 80 years.

 
terrible news.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 2, 2013)

It was hot last week in LA for sure but not unbearable hot. I'm surprised it made the news tbh. That said, its not been fun getting into the car after being parked out in the sun all day.

Actually, I was in Florida last week and the humidity there really exacerbates the heat which compared to the relatively dry air of SoCal, it was horrid to be in. I'd sooner be in the drier South West than the humid South East.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 2, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> It was hot last week in LA for sure but not unbearable hot. I'm surprised it made the news tbh. That said, its not been fun getting into the car after being parked out in the sun all day.
> 
> Actually, I was in Florida last week and the humidity there really exacerbates the heat which compared to the relatively dry air of SoCal, it was horrid to be in. I'd sooner be in the drier South West than the humid South East.


 

tbf, it's not really LA that's making the news, but the deserty areas in the southwest but I'm glad it hasn't been too bad for you. And yeah, the humidity of the south east is pretty gross.

It's looking pretty serious. temps have come close to the world record all-time high in Death Valley. the heat wave is going to continue for several more days too. It's pretty freaky, especially since it's so early in the season.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/southwest-braces-sizzling-temperatures-19538454#.UdJgcj7WFgI


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 6, 2013)

we're into our second heatwave of the season so far


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2013)

it's crucial here in new yawk


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 6, 2013)

I want a pool


----------



## petee (Jul 6, 2013)

old tenement trick: run the shower cold, open the bathroom window and put the fan on "outtake" in the farthest window in the apartment away.
or, buy an air conditioner.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 6, 2013)

petee said:


> old tenement trick: run the shower cold, open the bathroom window and put the fan on "outtake" in the farthest window in the apartment away.
> or, buy an air conditioner.


 
We don't have a bathroom window


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 7, 2013)

Miss Caphat said:


> anyway, here's our weather map for today
> 
> love how Los Angeles somehow stays a lovely 75 with all of that heat going on around them  they really seem to have a perfect climate there


 

looks like the SW heat wave is finally clearing (though it is only 7:45 a.m.) that's the best I've seen this map looking in days (a week?) though it's still hot up here!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 8, 2013)

It's been beautiful here. On the 4th it only got to 79 degrees F. I did some work around the house and then lounged around on the porch with a beer and a book the rest of the day. Its supposed to warm up today to around 97 degrees, but it only supposed to last until Wednesday.


----------



## petee (Jul 8, 2013)

better in nyc today too. a little cooler, a little drier, a bit of a breeze



Yuwipi Woman said:


> It's been beautiful here.


 
you're in the plains, is that right y.w.?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 8, 2013)

NYC was baking at the weekend. Kept dipping into stores with A/C blasting out just to cool down.

Flew back to LA last night and the difference was incredible. Feels much nicer and breezier by comparison.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 8, 2013)

petee said:


> better in nyc today too. a little cooler, a little drier, a bit of a breeze
> 
> 
> 
> you're in the plains, is that right y.w.?


 
Yep.  If you put your finger in the exact middle of the country, that's me.


----------



## petee (Jul 15, 2013)

95 or higher the next three days
and my workplace will be having 'power reductions' starting at 2 pm 
computer but no a.c. apparently


----------



## petee (Jul 18, 2013)

98 tuesday, 97 yesterday, above 95 until saturday apparently
that's about 36 in oddball degrees


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 25, 2013)

It's thankfully been a bit cooler today in Philadelphia, last weekend was baking, 90s and humid.  Perfect weather for walking around the city - not!


----------



## petee (Jul 25, 2013)

80s with a breeze yesterday, actually was pleasant.
i was in phila just a few weeks ago.


----------

